# Daisy of Love (VH1)



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Ok......... So I know these shows are a bit stupid and look fake, BUT... I'm watching the opener and low and behold............ SOMEONE I KNOW. Serious. "Big Rig" Mr. Jeremiah Riggs from Vicksburg, Ms...... CRAZY


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

I never seen Daisy of Love so i don't know what its about but is your buddy a contestant or kinda in the background sorta thing?


----------



## fl750mudchic (Apr 4, 2009)

A girl who grew up in my town was on The Bachelor 2 seasons ago! 
Crazy when you see people you know!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

my boss and his family was on Family Double Dare and my friends mom was on The Price is Right.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Metal Man said:


> I never seen Daisy of Love so i don't know what its about but is your buddy a contestant or kinda in the background sorta thing?


Well last night was the first one, opening show. Daisy was the runner up on Rock of Love 2 (Bret Michaels) & now she has her own show. I was never friends w/ this guy but I knew who he was, and had friends that were friends of his, and yeah, he's a contestant.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

a girl i know is on wheel of fortune tommorow night


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Well since we're all comparing, the girl who sat in front of me in geometry in 10th grade & lived in my 'hood made top 12 on American Idol a few years ago. 

I also went to school w/ the girl who played the reporter in all those cheerleading "Bring it On" movies, she is also the voice of a bunch of those tampon comercials... lol


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

hayden panetierre was in that movie. i think.
Mmm


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

One of them yes.


----------



## Lulu500 (Feb 19, 2009)

A girl I knew was Miss Teen Florida at Miss Teen USA in 2001.


----------



## rebelbowtie (Apr 6, 2009)

megan fox is my ex.....all seriousness aside though them two sluts on the shot of love not the tila tequila one but the one with the two chicks. they went to school in orlando with my cousin. they were sluts then too, theyre dreams were to become porn stars.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

A girl i went to school with was Miss Teen Alabama in 95?


----------



## Lulu500 (Feb 19, 2009)

Years ago I used to watch Lindsey Robertson skate board when I went down to Key Largo. He lived across the street from my cousin, so my brother and cousin would skate with him. He was with Ryan Sheckler on Rob Dyrdek's Fantasy Factory on Sunday he also did a few trick tutorials in some magazines.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

did he win anything? haha... that pontiac was crazy... and Dusty Monkey? WTH? haha! That show cracks me up.


----------



## Lulu500 (Feb 19, 2009)

Ahaha he was the guy who won the dusty monkey!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

haha


----------

